# how to convert xap into zip



## @atik619 (Mar 11, 2018)

How to convert any xap file into zip so they can install without PC  by registering the appxmanifest through interop tool


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 11, 2018)

Registering the appxmanifest works only with APPX not with XAP.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 11, 2018)

@atik619 said:


> How to convert any xap file into zip so they can install without PC  by registering the appxmanifest through interop tool

Click to collapse



The xap with VMAppPRHeader.xml file inside can be installed from phone by clicking on it.

The xap without this file can be deployed from PC.


----------



## marianodelfino (Mar 11, 2018)

@atik619 said:


> How to convert any xap file into zip so they can install without PC  by registering the appxmanifest through interop tool

Click to collapse



This is not the best way... because you have to have the folder in your phone... Just compile it to appx... Use the windows 10 sdk tools for convert folders to appx.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 12, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> This is not the best way... because you have to have the folder in your phone... Just compile it to appx... Use the windows 10 sdk tools for convert folders to appx.

Click to collapse



how to make ARM appx?


----------



## marianodelfino (Mar 13, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> how to make ARM appx?

Click to collapse



Kiran Murmu Packager

When it asks you for password, select none, use sha256.

The app is the same as the one that cames with windows 10 sdk, but this one has all-in-one and with easier steps.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 13, 2018)

So, how to use iti to make ARM uwp from xaps?


----------



## marianodelfino (Mar 14, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> So, how to use iti to make ARM uwp from xaps?

Click to collapse



I don't think that's possible... unless you edit the manifest and some other stuff. What the tool does is packing a folder into appx or appxbundle with sha256 or w/e you select, it also generates certificates and other stuff... just like the sdk tools. You can try what you want to do by simply change .xap to zip and unzip it, once you got the folder with the files in it, use the tool to pack it to appx or appxbundle.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 14, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> So, how to use iti to make ARM uwp from xaps?

Click to collapse



is not for xap files... this only is simple appx packer (when you extract appx files from phone to make appx install file)... is no magic tool for that...


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 14, 2018)

I thought so.  Can we get back Edge who was reading pdfs?


----------

